# Favorite product



## MeandMy3

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I'd ask what your favorite dog product is - from big to small. I've encountered two new favorites in the past week. The first one being the Kong dummy. Although it shows wear and tear, it is sturdier than the normal canvas or plastic hunting dummies. 

The next - and this might be my favorite of all time so far - is the Ruff Tuff Standalone Dog Waterer. I bought three. One for the house - one for outside and one for the lake.


----------



## dextersmom

Ah, too many to list! Our current favorites...

Westpaw Tizzie, Bumi

Kong Squeezz Stick (with squeaker removed )

Bionic Urban Stick (an impulse buy and a surprise hit! very durable)

Lixit Waterboy

H204K9 Water Bottle (love this!)


----------



## einspänner

Mendota leads- either the martingale or british slip

double door rufftough kennel

and just for the wires- a mars coat king and mars stripping knives. 

Good thing I don't have more money or this list would be much longer!


----------



## organicthoughts

Vetericyn

Coconut oil

DT systems bird launcher

Pigeons

Starter pistol


----------



## tknafox2

Been through a lot of stuff, I gotta say my favorite dog thing is a "Bone".
The pups get so much pleasure, and satisfaction from just chewing the heck out of an ordinary bone.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby's favourite product is the gun ;D


----------



## MeandMy3

Last night when I went to buy dog food, I found the bionic bone. I must say, it was a hit. Meg, our red lab, is a hoarder. She decided the toy was hers, and this morning, I found it under her bed. 

Our other favorite brand is West Paw. The dogs LOVE their Frisbees. 

einspänner - what are the pros of the kennel? Our trainer is a distributor and mentions them every time I stop out at his place. Our dogs aren't kenneled often, except for the pups and I'm not sure if the investment is worth it. Thoughts? I do love their waterer though.


----------



## texasred

Ruff tough is the Cadillac of kennels in dog safety, and fit in most SUVs
The only way you might do better is custom made kennels for a truck, or trailer.

When I was working Cash on stretching out his range on retrieves, I loved the remoter thunder dummy launchers. I don't own them but a family member does, and it was so cool to not have to have a second person throwing dummies from a distance. 

A cabela's upland bird belt that I use on most walks with the dogs.
Plenty of pockets to fit all my stuff, and two pouches made perfect for water bottles. Its a lot cooler than wearing a vest in hot weather.
I tried to look up a picture of it but I guess they quit carrying that style.

Mushers secret 
Its has started to be my go to for protecting the dogs feet.
I was only using it for marsh hunts, but I swear we have been having rain 3-4 days a week.


----------



## R E McCraith

Side lock longuns - great wood - Mud River & Mendota products - PIKE has several of these products from the pup before him - they do last !!!!!!! leather lanyards from the knot doc or leather lanyards out of Wa - all custom & you can pass them on to your grand kids !!!!!!!! paper shotgun shells - reminds me when I started upland hunting with my grandfather - end of the day - check the pup - then the gun & shells - clean the game - somethings should never change !!!!!!!


----------



## OttosMama

Great Thread 

My all time favorite product is the Bike Tow Leash! We read about attachments that allow the dog to ride along side you safely on a thread started a couple of years ago. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,958.0.html Thanks to Bodhi's thorough review of the different options, we went with the Bike Tow Leash (better pictures of the attachment on the link)! Now Otto can join us on bike rides and we let him run off leash when we get in the woods or on the bike path early in the morning  Such a great time!

I'd say my favorite everyday product is his Dublin Dog Collar. It's a "no stink" collar so he can roll around in all the poop and dead animals he wants and I can clean it up with very little effort


----------



## MeandMy3

SOOO many new things for me to google.  

Thanks, everyone, for the ideas. 

I have a feeling when we pick up the pups tomorrow, we will come back with two Ruff Tuff kennels. I will let my husband make that decision.


----------



## einspänner

MeandMy3 said:


> einspänner - what are the pros of the kennel? Our trainer is a distributor and mentions them every time I stop out at his place. Our dogs aren't kenneled often, except for the pups and I'm not sure if the investment is worth it. Thoughts? I do love their waterer though.


It's one piece molded plastic which makes it much lighter than other kennels, but also incredibly stronger. This was important for everyday use around the house and car, but also for pulling on a bicycle trailer. Every pound matters when I'm pedaling it uphill! I trust it in case of a collision-not sure I'd say the same about those dog specific trailers. The double door version has more versatility, better ventilation, and allows me to see Scout from the driver's seat. Their field test videos do a pretty good job of selling them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJUD4tM_U44#t=146


----------



## MeandMy3

I think if we go with them, we'll definitely get the double door. I had to buy a new vehicle to fit my new pups.  I'm sure that will accommodate the new crates.


----------



## R E McCraith

Mea - a great crate - in the end only as good as the tie down - to many people forget this !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OttosMama

einspänner said:


> MeandMy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> einspänner - what are the pros of the kennel? Our trainer is a distributor and mentions them every time I stop out at his place. Our dogs aren't kenneled often, except for the pups and I'm not sure if the investment is worth it. Thoughts? I do love their waterer though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one piece molded plastic which makes it much lighter than other kennels, but also incredibly stronger. This was important for everyday use around the house and car, but also for pulling on a bicycle trailer. Every pound matters when I'm pedaling it uphill! I trust it in case of a collision-not sure I'd say the same about those dog specific trailers. The double door version has more versatility, better ventilation, and allows me to see Scout from the driver's seat. Their field test videos do a pretty good job of selling them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJUD4tM_U44#t=146
Click to expand...

Hi Einspanner,

Would you mind describing how you hook this to a bike or post a picture? We take Otto out on the Bike Tow Leash but when the bike path gets crowded, we'd like to be able to pull him along behind us to our destination. I've never seen this for a dog (only for children).


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## einspänner

OttosMama said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeandMy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> einspänner - what are the pros of the kennel? Our trainer is a distributor and mentions them every time I stop out at his place. Our dogs aren't kenneled often, except for the pups and I'm not sure if the investment is worth it. Thoughts? I do love their waterer though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one piece molded plastic which makes it much lighter than other kennels, but also incredibly stronger. This was important for everyday use around the house and car, but also for pulling on a bicycle trailer. Every pound matters when I'm pedaling it uphill! I trust it in case of a collision-not sure I'd say the same about those dog specific trailers. The double door version has more versatility, better ventilation, and allows me to see Scout from the driver's seat. Their field test videos do a pretty good job of selling them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJUD4tM_U44#t=146
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Einspanner,
> 
> Would you mind describing how you hook this to a bike or post a picture? We take Otto out on the Bike Tow Leash but when the bike path gets crowded, we'd like to be able to pull him along behind us to our destination. I've never seen this for a dog (only for children).
Click to expand...

Not at all! I use a burley flatbed cargo trailer and bungee the crate to it. The supplied straps are just a tad too short. The trailer attaches at the rear axle so it might not be compatible with the bike tow leash. I use the walky dog bike leash which attaches to the seat post. It does the trick, but could be improved. I wanted the versatility of a cargo trailer, but there are a bunch of dog specific trailers that look a lot like the ones for kids. There are a few threads here on them, or you could google it, of course. 



WillowyndRanch said:


> If you're roading off your bicycle - be careful! This happened to Janet - http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2010/06/value-of-ppe-personal-protection.html


Ouch! Poor, Janet!


----------



## harrigab

WillowyndRanch said:


> Oh my - I've got a looong list of favorite products... and getting more every day.
> 
> >edited out a post I was very excited about sharing as it's a true passion of mine<
> 
> But I can't tell you what they are - why, or where to find them.
> Apparently if I do and list links (that are my own -competitor links are apparently fine) I'm self promoting.
> 
> So, got a question on how to or what to use? Can't help ya on the forum.
> 
> I guess I can do emoticons. Here's one I plan to use a lot.
> 
> :-X
> 
> Ken


just to clarify Ken, an extract from forum rules,

_* 13. COMMERCIAL POSTING: Vizslaforums.com exists for the non-commercial exchange of information. The sponsors’ ads you do see are for helping us keep the forum up and running free of charge for our members. All other posts or signatures that are deemed to be commercial in nature are a violation of this user agreement and will be removed. As it pertains to the User Agreement, Vizslaforums.com defines “commercial post” as knowing and willful posts made by private individuals or businesses, directly or indirectly seeking commerce. Additionally, posts made by individuals or businesses in regard to other commercial activities, in anticipation of direct or indirect economic benefit or relief from the subject activity, will generally be regarded as “commercial.” Recognizing that it is impossible to construct a definition which will satisfy every situation or circumstance, Vizslaforums.com reserves the right to determine whether or not a post violates the “intent” of the “commercial post” policy or definition. 
*_


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - THE FLIP SIDE - PIKE & I look at product reviews from this forum with great respect ! proven -N - the field & at Home by V owners - the TRUE Test - PS - will sell PIKE 2 a Very High bidder - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## texasred

I have the feeling you and PIKE would be a package deal.
Pikes comes with all of his equipment, including personal handler.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

harrigab said:


> just to clarify Ken, an extract from forum rules,
> 
> _* 13. COMMERCIAL POSTING: ... Vizslaforums.com defines “commercial post” as ... seeking commerce. Additionally, ... in anticipation of ... economic benefit ...
> *_


Stripping out the wordage that's in there to cover all the bases, I get the above. Basically, if you aren't selling it or benefiting from the sale, you can post products.


----------



## Eddiemoto

I am really glad I purchased the Whistle activity tracker. Think fitbit for your dog. First V and I wanted to keep tabs on how much activity he is really getting. Very helpful since I'm not always with him. I'm also a little OCD 

http://whistle.com


----------



## harrigab

Bob said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to clarify Ken, an extract from forum rules,
> 
> _* 13. COMMERCIAL POSTING: ... Vizslaforums.com defines “commercial post” as ... seeking commerce. Additionally, ... in anticipation of ... economic benefit ...
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping out the wordage that's in there to cover all the bases, I get the above. Basically, if you aren't selling it or benefiting from the sale, you can post products.
Click to expand...

yes Bob, that's the gist of it as I interpret it, I'll have a look and see if I can post forum rules on homepage, (but not tonight, didn't get in from work till 10pm so chilling with a glass of red and watching Glasto)


----------



## einspänner

WillowyndRanch said:


> Oh my - I've got a looong list of favorite products... and getting more every day.
> 
> >edited out a post I was very excited about sharing as it's a true passion of mine<
> 
> But I can't tell you what they are - why, or where to find them.
> Apparently if I do and list links (that are my own -competitor links are apparently fine) I'm self promoting.
> 
> So, got a question on how to or what to use? Can't help ya on the forum.
> 
> I guess I can do emoticons. Here's one I plan to use a lot.
> 
> :-X
> 
> Ken


Ken, 
Please don't take this as a personal attack. We have to enforce the rules the same for trusted and valued members as we do for newbies joining the forum simply to advertise. You can absolutely share your favorite products and with your experience, I'd encourage it, but just leave the links off. Work on your SEO so when people google those great products they find your site anyway! ;D Thanks for understanding! 

Same goes for everyone else of course. There is an adjustment period for all of us with the new rules and administration, but they were put in place to make the site run more smoothly.


----------



## harrigab

einspänner said:


> WillowyndRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my - I've got a looong list of favorite products... and getting more every day.
> 
> >edited out a post I was very excited about sharing as it's a true passion of mine<
> 
> But I can't tell you what they are - why, or where to find them.
> Apparently if I do and list links (that are my own -competitor links are apparently fine) I'm self promoting.
> 
> So, got a question on how to or what to use? Can't help ya on the forum.
> 
> I guess I can do emoticons. Here's one I plan to use a lot.
> 
> :-X
> 
> Ken
> 
> 
> 
> Ken,
> Please don't take this as a personal attack. We have to enforce the rules the same for trusted and valued members as we do for newbies joining the forum simply to advertise. You can absolutely share your favorite products and with your experience, I'd encourage it, but just leave the links off. Work on your SEO so when people google those great products they find your site anyway! ;D Thanks for understanding!
> 
> Same goes for everyone else of course. There is an adjustment period for all of us with the new rules and administration, but they were put in place to make the site run more smoothly.
Click to expand...

hear hear, you have a better way with words than me Ein,


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - SO RIGHT !!!!!!! the mutt (PIKE) - long guns - truck & hunting trips I do not think I can afford it !!! but who's counting - unlike Ken a pro trainer - give me a great pup 4 3mo - THEY would stay with ME !!!!!!LOL


----------



## aliciavp

Squeaker Poochlight. It's a collar that has 3 illumination settings, and charges via USB.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE going after a 6$ bumper - the cheap side of a 'V'


----------



## Chaos911

Our City Beach 'Water Pad'. On our daily walk. Cost $ 00. HaHa can't forget Good ole taxes 

Blazes favs remain to be the same. Bully Sticks, Himalayan chews, any balls and frisbees. Endless games of fetch


----------



## Duke14

organicthoughts said:


> Coconut oil


What do you use coconut oil for?


----------



## organicthoughts

Duke14 said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut oil
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use coconut oil for?
Click to expand...

It is a great skin topical to regrow hair after a cut heals or an abrasion. Also acts as an anti fungal.


----------



## Duke14

organicthoughts said:


> Duke14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut oil
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use coconut oil for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a great skin topical to regrow hair after a cut heals or an abrasion. Also acts as an anti fungal.
Click to expand...

That makes sense....I have a big jar of it. We used it as a diaper rash treatment instead of Vaseline or penatins. The little one is out of diapers now. Good to know I have a future use for it! We are anxiously anticipating the arrival of our first V in September.


----------



## Chaos911

It also is great for a shiny coat when given orally daily  I give Blaze about a Tbl in his food. . Good for them inside and outside . I use it as moisturizer, then I'm not concerned when he licks my legs :/


----------

